# Struggling with a food choice - suggestions?



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed our Max Acana Wild Prairie. Like Orijen, it is made by Champion Foods, but is a bit less expensive and still high quality. Max has been on it for almost 4 years and has done very well with it. WP is fish/chicken, grain free. Acana has several other lines with different proteins. We pay about $75 for a 28 pound bag at our local pet store, and get every 10th and 13th bag free.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

Max's Dad said:


> We feed our Max Acana Wild Prairie. Like Orijen, it is made by Champion Foods, but is a bit less expensive and still high quality. Max has been on it for almost 4 years and has done very well with it. WP is fish/chicken, grain free. Acana has several other lines with different proteins. We pay about $75 for a 28 pound bag at our local pet store, and get every 10th and 13th bag free.


Thanks Dave, I looked at that one as well. This may be the winner. I didn't know it was made by the same company, and it's right in the middle in price. Seems like a good compromise!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

i 2nd Acana


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dislike that this is a MLM company, but when I shifted from raw the only food all of my dogs would eat was Lifes Abundance. Poops good, teeth good. And it comes to my door. 
I think the company would do fine if it dropped the MLM. I know I would suggest it anyway, like that there has never been a recall.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

So I wound up going with Acana Pacifica. Not as good as the Orijen Six Fish, but still an excellent food. I feel good about my choice. Thanks to everyone who answered!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy has been eating Acana Pacifica. He does wonderful on it but it's a high calorie food. I had to drop him to two cups a day from two and a half. He ended up over 100lbs. Murphy is also a big dog but he was getting a bit too wide. He was down to 96lbs and will be back to the Vet in April and we'll see what he weighs now. He looks great, so my advice is to pay close attention how much you feed.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I agree Acana would be an excellent choice, I have had good results with it. That being said I have also been happy with ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach which is a less expensive alternative.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

FWIW, I decided on Origen as well. But didn't make the switch until after Duffy was 14 months. We stayed on Iams lbp which was what his breeder started him out on until then and growth rate was right on target, we hit 68 lbs right around the 12 month mark.
I think the Origen is excellent but pricey, and not sure if the protein balance might be a bit high for a slow growth strategy?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

We are back on Acana Lamb and Apple, after trying a few other less expensive brands. This has been the best food, so we will stay with it.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

murphy1 said:


> Murphy has been eating Acana Pacifica. He does wonderful on it but it's a high calorie food. I had to drop him to two cups a day from two and a half. He ended up over 100lbs. Murphy is also a big dog but he was getting a bit too wide. He was down to 96lbs and will be back to the Vet in April and we'll see what he weighs now. He looks great, so my advice is to pay close attention how much you feed.


Thanks. I'm very conscientious about how much I feed. I'm transitioning him over to the Pacifica right now, and I will follow the feeding guidelines exactly. We have another 12 days until his next vet visit and we'll see what he weighs then and adjust as necessary. I did notice this is a higher calorie than other foods, but that's good as well, as you feed less. Considering the cost that's a good thing!


----------

